# Nismo Exhaust...



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

Does any one know about the new Nismo exhaust provided by "MossyPerformance" ? 
Does any 1 have pix, info, links or any thing about this new kit ?


it costs a little more then the Mossy set up...
i personally know that the mossy exhaust will be hard to beat...

Post up any info you got... thnx for your time...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sublime_intervention said:


> Does any one know about the new Nismo exhaust provided by "MossyPerformance" ?
> Does any 1 have pix, info, links or any thing about this new kit ?
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen any pics or heard any info on that one yet...I have the Mossy Exhaust myself, and I'm 100% pleased with it. Might try looking on the Nismo website for pics or info.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> Haven't seen any pics or heard any info on that one yet...I have the Mossy Exhaust myself, and I'm 100% pleased with it. Might try looking on the Nismo website for pics or info.


I didnt know there was a Nismo exhaust. I deffinatley agree with you. Mossy performance is great.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i can only imagine the price! look into doing a custom setup and save yourself the $$


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

*Eh!*



craigqc said:


> i can only imagine the price! look into doing a custom setup and save yourself the $$


A custom set up is a good money saver but i dont know...

A group of engineers working on a product and mathematically perfecting it, to me sound like a b8tr choice then having a shop custom make one for me...

Exhausts are not just pipes that are mandrel bent to fit under a car... many aspects come into mind, Back pressure , sound Tone, what kind of material to be used , ground clearance and welding... i mean c'mon its not like they are doing nothing in those design labs... 

its true that the price might not be well worth the power gains, but still i'd rather have the comfort of knowing that what i have on my Alti is top grade and problem free...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Sublime_intervention said:


> A custom set up is a good money saver but i dont know...
> 
> A group of engineers working on a product and mathematically perfecting it, to me sound like a b8tr choice then having a shop custom make one for me...
> 
> ...


in my eyes an exhaust is an exhaust. i had the $800 Greddy EVO II a while back because it was supposedly the best sounding/performing/etc. i got rid of that and bought a $90 borla muffler and had a shop bend me some pipes. the borla setup sounds better, is wayyyyyyyy cheaper, and there is no difference in performance. if i had a dyno, maybe i could see if there was an actual change in HP, but i could care less about that. just my $.02


----------

